# To anyone who DLed the .27 Beta 4 or are looking for latest ATiTools...



## Formula350 (Oct 5, 2008)

The one guy in another thread, while I was looking for a later release than what's up there (didn't think W1zz would've waited so long since releasing another), and sadisticflirt linked to a .27b4 EXE. Well I DLed it and look, here's the result. So, what I've learned: Don't bother with anything someone else links, unless it's by W1zz


----------



## atomsk (Oct 26, 2008)

What are you trying to show here? The file size may be the same but that's not to say there's no difference between the executables.

All this post shows is that you're quick to jump to conclusions and haven't the slightest of what you're talking about.









http://www.techpowerup.com/*wizzard*/ATITool_0.27*b4*.exe


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 26, 2008)

atomsk said:


> What are you trying to show here? The file size may be the same but that's not to say there's no difference between the executables.
> 
> All this post shows is that you're quick to jump to conclusions and haven't the slightest of what you're talking about.



Seeing as Sadisticflirt is banned, I can only imagine you're that same dumb ass. 

I don't code, I don't pretend to know anything about it, but if you run "Diff Tool" it shows that B3 and B4 to be the same on the binary level.

And PMing me to call me a moron, how mature  Go troll somewhere else.


----------



## atomsk (Oct 26, 2008)

Your original point is moot. You are also dumb for making accusations. Both downloads were made available by W1zzard as the hyperlink I posted clearly shows. Whether they are the same or not, they both came from W1zz unlike what you were trying to attest. You're just upset that you were proven wrong. Go cry in a corner.


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 26, 2008)

atomsk said:


> Your original point is moot. You are also dumb for making accusations. Both downloads were made available by W1zzard as the hyperlink I posted clearly shows. Whether they are the same or not, they both came from W1zz unlike what you were trying to attest. You're just upset that you were proven wrong. Go cry in a corner.



lol Why would I go and cry? It's pretty clear now that you are that banned lama. Same incredibly weak insults that completely lack any sign of wit. I'll admit I didn't notice it was a 2007 update, but it's weird that it's the same file on a binary comparison level to B3 :|

And you're still not going to annoy me by sending PMs by calling me a dumbass  You'll have to grow up sooner or later, so why not do it sooner and make a few friends? Not that I'd personally befriend you


----------



## LAV (Nov 3, 2008)

And when all will appear the version 0.27b4?


----------



## Disruptor4 (Nov 7, 2008)

B4 made publicly available? Does anyone know what it fixes?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 7, 2008)

I think wizzard has lost all hope on Tweaking Utilities


----------

